# Spray foam on Stone foundation



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a stone foundation as well and have looked into this quite a bit. I am not a fan of the method you described because it has a large potential for problems due to the moisture. I will be waterproofing and insulating my stone foundation walls from the outside to stop the moisture and keep the wall on the warm side to avoid freeze/thaw issues.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You should insulated well below the frost line.

Most spray foam companies will also have the ability to apply and ignition and/or thermal barrier.

Rigid foam is probably going to be cheaper if you were going to do it yourself.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

The canned foam comes in a fire proof formula, I'd guess the commercial stuff would as well?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are some foams that are "fire rated" but whether that is acceptable per code for that area is up to question.

I would check with the code in your area and for you application.

Most foams that are left exposed in accessible locations require some sort of protection barrier.


----------

